# Tias in labour, wheres the midwife



## rigsby1967 (Jul 20, 2010)

Shes just had her 1st one, 2 mins ago, all black by the look, i shaking with nerves


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Am no help but hope all goes well


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm no good either but good luck from me too


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm sure people are around, worst case scenario my cat had kittens on March 17th so I've been through it recently  Make sure babies are warm, that she bites the cord and count the placentas, good luck


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Okay, don't panic 
Did she deliver a placenta? Is she showing interest in the kitten, cleaning it etc?
I'm guessing she didn't have any problem delivering the kitten - correct me if I'm wrong.
She may not want the kittens to suckle until she has had them all. If that's the case make sure they are warm.
Encourage her to eat the placentas if she will - they are full of nutrients.


----------



## rigsby1967 (Jul 20, 2010)

baby is screaming, talk about good lungs, i am shaking, i think babe is looking for food


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Is mom accepting baby to suckle?


----------



## rigsby1967 (Jul 20, 2010)

she pushing again


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Do you have anti-bac hand wash? If not make sure your hands are washed, guide the kitten towards nipples. Mum may help do this. 
Try not to worry  You'll do fine


----------



## rigsby1967 (Jul 20, 2010)

she cut the cord and cleaned baby, she kinda nudged baby to the teat but then went into pushing again


----------



## rigsby1967 (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes i have anti bac wash and gel, will she feed baby if she's pushing?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

oh exiting how many has she got now. what colour is the next 1


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

That's really good - sounds like mum knows what she's doing :thumbsup: Keep a count of the placentas - one for each kitten. Don't worry if she doesn't feed the kittens to start with but yes they can still feed while she is pushing


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Ok, no need to be nervous, alot of cats manage this with no trouble at all  Just mind to count the placentas and you should only need to interfere if she isn't biting the cord and cleaning the kittens which she might forget if she's going to have the lot quickly. Also you *may* be in for a long night because there was 15 minutes between Gratch's first two, then 2 1/2 hours between 2 and 3 and 3 1/2 hours between 3 and 4  Really hope everything goes smoothly and look forward to kitten pics in the next few weeks


----------



## rigsby1967 (Jul 20, 2010)

Baby is suckling and mum is pushing.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

main thing is to keep calm  Don't worry about longish delays between kittens but make sure your vet's phone number is handy just in case.


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

Looks like youre in for a bit of a late night Rigsby. Must be something about midnight babies, Vogue had hers at midnight and I was sat with her right through till gone 3am and I was sure mum and babies where fine.

Hope you got a comfy cushion for your bum and plenty of coffee for the old tired eyes

good luck


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Well I was just off to bed but think i'll have to have another cuppa now!

Good luck and stay calm, I find talking to her in a quiet calm voice helps


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Myanimalmadhouse said:


> Well I was just off to bed but think i'll have to have another cuppa now!
> 
> Good luck and stay calm, I find talking to her in a quiet calm voice helps


ha ha me too!


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

im here to the end unless it goes past 1 in which case im off to bed lol  well done tia


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Ill keep refreshing


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

come on tia 1 more b4 i go bed!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Have brought the laptop up to bed and will try to keep an eye on things 
Hope it's all going well Rigsby


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Have brought the laptop up to bed and will try to keep an eye on things
> Hope it's all going well Rigsby


thats a good idea if only i ad 1


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

im now on the lappy in bed


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Marley boy said:


> im now on the lappy in bed


cant believe ur lot.... i need 1!... i need 1!....


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

My problem will be keeping awake as I was at work this evening :Yawn:
Come on Tia


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> My problem will be keeping awake as I was at work this evening :Yawn:
> Come on Tia


lol i like the tired face,i didnt know there was any more faces till now.


----------



## rigsby1967 (Jul 20, 2010)

I have my son here for a bit of support, he was nearly sick seeing her eating the 1st placenta , still no more babies yet.
1st baby is black and making a mass noise while suckling


----------



## rigsby1967 (Jul 20, 2010)

Good idea whoever suggested the coffee, just off to make 1


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

rigsby1967 said:


> I have my son here for a bit of support, he was nearly sick seeing her eating the 1st placenta , still no more babies yet.
> 1st baby is black and making a mass noise while suckling


Yeah can be a bit cringe worthy if your not used to it lol!

Good sign if baby making lots of noises and suckling - you'll know when the next one is on its way as mummy will usually start to turn around again to get into a position away from the suckling one x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

rigsby1967 said:


> I have my son here for a bit of support, he was nearly sick seeing her eating the 1st placenta , still no more babies yet.
> 1st baby is black and making a mass noise while suckling


:lol: My son can't watch any of it  Has Tia stopped pushing or just resting between contractions?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

rigsby1967 said:


> I have my son here for a bit of support, he was nearly sick seeing her eating the 1st placenta , still no more babies yet.
> 1st baby is black and making a mass noise while suckling


arrh how cute.


----------



## rigsby1967 (Jul 20, 2010)

she has stopped pushing at the moment, she's having a late lunch  lol. 

It amazes me how animals know exactly what to do.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

what colour is mum and what colour is the dad?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

It's just instinct - they don't think of panicking like we do. Mind you not all of them know what they should be doing


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

omg my eyes are closing, there is nothing on telly so im watching wonders of the solar system and im losing the will to live come om tia less eating more pushing


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Ill stay as long as poss.. Come on Tia xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Marley boy said:


> omg my eyes are closing, there is nothing on telly so im watching wonders of the solar system and im losing the will to live come om tia less eating more pushing


ha ha that made me laugh!


----------



## rigsby1967 (Jul 20, 2010)

2nd one now out, black again, that was quick, Tia looks tired and is resting her eyes at the mo


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

yay well done tia not too many more hopefully


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

well looks like its bed time for me,baby as woke up so gonna av to go settle him bk down,Nite all..cant wait till the morn to get bk on here! gud luck tia. x


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

yay i was just goin bed then nearly missed it then,we will all be blamin tia in morn 4 been tired lol nite every1.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

G'Night xx


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Think im gonna head off to bed, good luck rigsby and tia :001_smile:

We'll be expecting photos too :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

im still here


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

...and me  xx


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

And me  Good thing I'm not working til 2pm tomorrow!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

hey gratch ya gona av to explain the banana thing to me ill read the answer in the morn.x


----------



## rigsby1967 (Jul 20, 2010)

Night to all the peeps off to bed.

Tia is on a break at the moment, she's feeding the 2 and is shattered but being a real good mum , bless her little furry paws. 

Yes i will put pics up, i don't want to upset mum by doing it now so will do once she's had them all and is settled.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I've just got back...Yeah Tia and Rigsby congratulations...on the 2 so far


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

im sat here in bed with the lappy in the dark hitting refresh every few seconds


----------



## rigsby1967 (Jul 20, 2010)

We have another 2 to come yet. The vet said there were 4 when we had scan 3 weeks ago but wouldn't like to say if there was any behind those 4.

Poor Tia is knackered and is sitting up in an awkward position because the babies are suckling from the top teats so maybe she's worried about squashing them should she lay down.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Congrats.. On the scan how many did it show.. xxx


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Any update?


----------



## rigsby1967 (Jul 20, 2010)

Not a great pic but it shows the awkward position she is in, you can make out 1 baby under her armpit but the other 1 is under her head/chest, hence her position.
Hope the attachment worked


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Really want to stay up and see but was up early this morning  Hoping someone with experience is still around because I hate to go without you having atleast someone with the rudimentary knowledge around! Hoping to log on to 4+ healthy kittens and a happy mom in the morning  N'night!


----------



## rigsby1967 (Jul 20, 2010)

Night Gratch


----------



## rigsby1967 (Jul 20, 2010)

Number 3 is on it's way


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Night Gratch..


----------



## rigsby1967 (Jul 20, 2010)

number 3 is here now, black one again 

No the 3rd one is black and white, mainly black but little white chest and mouth by the look of it.
Mums doing a great job


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Yay go Tia xxx


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Thas great rigby


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

What? no! you cant finish it at 3am before the last kitten arrived?!

Hope all went well? - did she have anymore or was the scan wrong and she only had 3?


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi..just looked through thread...missed all the action last night 

Congrats Rigsby and Tia....brilliant news....how are they all this morning ?

xx


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

morning all

stayed with you till about 1 ish then sorry im such a light weight had to go, but im back with a coffee and waiting for an update.

Come on rigsby hope your not sleeping


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_congratulations, on the three babies, did she have any more in the night.,,_


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

What's the final count then?

Liz


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Sorry I had to leave you around 1. I do hope all went well.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Glad all went well xx


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Congratulations on the new additions


----------



## rigsby1967 (Jul 20, 2010)

Still just the 3 BUT i think she is ready to get the other one out.

She is still very dirty from the birth and so is the last kit to have been born, is that normal? She was shattered but has now eaten and drank.

Thanks rigs


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

what time was the last kitten born? Seems quite a while if you still waiting for another kitten, is she still straining?


Im far from the most experienced on here but seems a long time to me

hopefully someone will be along very soon to let us both know if this is normal


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

off the top of my ed i think you should not wait more than 12hours between each baby born ill av to check tho


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

rigsby1967 said:


> She is still very dirty from the birth and so is the last kit to have been born, is that normal? She was shattered but has now eaten and drank.


A gap of 24 hours is within the bounds of normality. If there is no kitten born in the next few hours, a vet trip before surgery closes this evening is certainly in order if you think there is another kitten to come. It all sounds fine so far.

Liz


----------



## rigsby1967 (Jul 20, 2010)

The last one was at 2.40 this morning, looks like she's in labour again but is not pushing yet.


----------



## rigsby1967 (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks Lizward, That has put my mind at rest.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

lizward said:


> A gap of 24 hours is within the bounds of normality. If there is no kitten born in the next few hours, a vet trip before surgery closes this evening is certainly in order if you think there is another kitten to come. It all sounds fine so far.
> 
> Liz


thats sounds good advise,does she look like she is goin to av another?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_fingers crossed all goes well, i hope she delivers the last kitten soon.xxx_


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

rigsby1967 said:


> Thanks Lizward, That has put my mind at rest.


put my mind at rest as well

thanks


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

Come on sweet Tia... Nearly over.. Then you can have a rest xx


----------



## rigsby1967 (Jul 20, 2010)

Maybe that was it, i'm not sure yet. she is now looking very relaxed and feeding babies and enjoying the fuss i am making of her, maybe the scan was wrong and it was 3 rather than 4 and perhaps she was panting because she was hot, i turned the heating off, i had it on last night for her and the babies ans where she chose to have them, the heating can be felt under floor.

They are sooooo cute, the black and white looks the smaller one but i don't want to upset mum by taking them to weigh (i will do that when she's eating again).


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Congratulations on you new furbabies! Give mum a big fuss for being so good


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

aww well maybe it was only three then, thats a nice number not to many for mummy to look after  I would still be on alert for today though you never no there might be one more little surprise


----------



## rigsby1967 (Jul 20, 2010)

Mummy looks to relaxed to be having another lol, she's happy and purring, feeding well and was about to jump out when she saw me again, i think she wanted more of a fuss made of her but she thought better of it and went back to babies


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Hiya, I was sure Gratch was done at number 3 and then she had number 4. I think a check at the vets may be in order just to make sure all is well  I thought I could feel something move now and then so I wasn't sure if there was another to come or not but she took so long I thought 'that must be it'. I only urge you to go to the vets because we had a bit of a scare with number 4 and they should be able to feel if there are anymore kittens or not. Congrats on your 3 kittens, is number 3 feeding fine? Just curious as you said mom hasn't cleaned her off yet.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_i think we may need more pictures very soon.....,,_


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _i think we may need more pictures very soon.....,,_


Lots of them! I fancy a cutsie-furbaby-pic-fest!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

missye87 said:


> Lots of them! I fancy a cutsie-furbaby-pic-fest!


Here's a picture of katie's babies to keep you going









Liz


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

lizward said:


> Here's a picture of katie's babies to keep you going
> 
> View attachment 63026
> 
> ...


Awww they are absolutely adorable :001_wub:


----------



## rigsby1967 (Jul 20, 2010)

Phoned the vet to explain the situ, they asked about the behaviour of the mum cat, told her she was happy, eating, drinking and feeding babies, not pushing or in any distress at all.

She said the scans are sometimes wrong and all sounds normal but if there are any worries to take her in.

She is feeding the latest born kitten and it's loads cleaner than it was as well , though it does still have a little "follow threw" on the top of it's head :blink:.

Photos to follow but mum won't come away from the kits again just yet, i had to feed and water her where she had the babes lol.


----------



## sami87 (Aug 27, 2010)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Well done Tia  Three is a nice number - not too many to look after for a new mum.:thumbsup:
:lol: @ hand feeding her. My girl expects me to wait on her too


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Ah bless 3 is a nice number! And 2 little black ones! - I dont have a thing for black cats - they have a thing for me 

Not sure how but I always end up with the diddy (or occasionally enormous!) black cats and they always have the sweetest characters!


----------



## rigsby1967 (Jul 20, 2010)

Photos of babies while mum was eating so as not to upset her.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Gorgeous - I love black cats :001_wub: Mum looks very contented :smile:


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

rigsby1967 said:


> Photos of babies while mum was eating so as not to upset her.


Congratulations....that last pic of mum with kittens made me well up xx


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

rigsby1967 said:


> Photos of babies while mum was eating so as not to upset her.


Love them!!! Xxx


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

congratulations and well done to all, glad everything went smoothly. Love the photos


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Awww i love the second one, though they're all very cute.
Well done mummy xx


----------



## juzzyjuz (Mar 28, 2011)

lol those pics make me want em all lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awww how tiny and cute, awwwwww makes me broody lol_


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _awww how tiny and cute, awwwwww makes me broody lol_


Me too!
Have a look in my album, we will be getting a little boy in about 8 weeks and we got sent some photos of him at 4 weeks old!


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Any update?


----------



## rigsby1967 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi All

The update is i have just got up as i was up all night with mum and babes the night before lol (well till 4.45).

Mum and babes are doing well, though i must say i was worried yesterday as mum kept coming down for a fuss and leaving babies for about 15 mins at a time, then i realised she was doing it when they were asleep, and if anyone DARE go upstairs she would race them to make sure we didin't disturb or upset babies . One of the babies is SO vocal, i am quite pleased i am hard of hearing as he/she would keep me up half the night i think lol.

Mum seems SOOOOOOO skinny now but i can see that's just me being a worry guts lol.

When can we start to handle the babies? I have looked on the net but there is such a wide range (some saying straight away and other 2 weeks:nono so i thought i would ask the experts on here . Oh and when would be best to move them so as not to upset mum? they are in the bottom part of a chest drawers that i took out, it would be better them being in a box in my daughter room as that door can be shut away from our other cat.

Thanks
rigsby1967


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

cant they not be in the room with you? 

with the handling of them you start from now, you need to weigh them everyday at the same time to make sure that you are gaining weight.

with the one that is crying alot is he suckling? to be crying/screaming isnt good  When does he cry?


----------



## rigsby1967 (Jul 20, 2010)

Just managed to weigh them
They are
136g
132g
117g

They seem good weights so i am happy but mummy didn't like them being taken and it was less than 10 seconds each

between me and my son we know which ones we are having , i'm keeping B&W one and he's having to 2 black ones.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

rigsby1967 said:


> Just managed to weigh them
> They are
> 136g
> 132g
> ...


good weights, no just have to be very quick!!! 

write down whose who and the weights and do it again tom at the same time! :001_smile: looking for a 10g gain per kitten, some may do 8, some 15! Sounds like the 2 bigger ones will gain more than the little one, always the way with the milk bullies!!  :blink:


----------



## rigsby1967 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi Taylorbaby

Yes they could stay in the room with me but i thought it may have been better for her to be in a room that can be shut, the other cat has seen them but not taken any notice so i may just leave them where they are now.
As for the crying it's not alot only when it's hungry or been picked up it's just so LOUD compared to the other 2. They are all feeding very well (by what i can see) and son and daughter say they making a lot of sucking noises when they are feeding.

Tia didn't think much of me holding the babies to get them weighed and it was only a few seconds for each one, so appart from weighing them everyday i think i will stick to just stroking them along side Tia as she is happy with that and will attempt every few days to handle them.


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> good weights, no just have to be very quick!!!
> 
> write down whose who and the weights and do it again tom at the same time! :001_smile: looking for a 10g gain per kitten, some may do 8, some 15! Sounds like the 2 bigger ones will gain more than the little one, always the way with the milk bullies!!  :blink:


It's valuable bits of info like this that makes things much easier!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

AWWW welldone to you and mum the kits are beautiful  xx


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Hiya, congrats on your kittens and hope mom is doing well  And yeah Gratch was the same, she came through when the kittens were sleeping but ran back the second she heard a squeak. I personally avoided picking up the kittens until they hit 2 weeks other than to weigh them quickly and change the bedding lol.


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

Congrats to Tia and the newborns xx So cute


----------

